# Ghost Bomb part 2



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

My wife just sent me this picture. I really don't know what to say other than wow. @Humphrey's Ghost sent an epic bomb. Totally uncalled for buddy but much appreciated. Can't wait to try that BBQ sauce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Hg doesn't play around. Nice hit Mark. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hot diggity damn!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Dayyyum!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mark bringing the heat!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Everything there looks mighty tasty. Nice one Mark


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nothing like a mixed bomb...cigars and BBQ sauce...the only thing left out of the Golden Trifecta....booze!

Great bombing sortie!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Good GOD Almighty!!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sorry for the bad pictures once again. My wife took them. I've got tonight and tomorrow to plan my revenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Good GOD Almighty!!


I know right. I'm not sure what Mark was thinking on this one. The guy went ballistic on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just simply awesome.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Extreme!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Everything underneath that you can't see in the pictures are mango Swishers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

He's awesome. Well, both of you are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Everything there looks mighty tasty. Nice one Mark


I have a little something for you my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Everything underneath that you can't see in the pictures are mango Swishers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene (Aug 8, 2017)

I thought the MOAB was dropped in the Middle East, they missed and hit Puff.com clearly. Nice!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome bomb!!! BBQ sauce looks delicious 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I have a little something for you my friend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now, now. Easy there big guy. Was just complimenting the way you dropped your man sauce all over him. No need to be starting any trouble


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another insane hit from the Ghost...wow Mark that's big time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Fantastic hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Spectacular fashion!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bomb so good it deserves a second post. Very nice selection there. Whole lot of favs. What's the stick that says Chris? EZ smoke?


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Spectacular fashion!
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


I think it is an EZ. I have no idea what all is in the bag though since my wife didn't lay them all out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Bomb so good it deserves a second post. Very nice selection there. Whole lot of favs. What's the stick that says Chris? EZ smoke?


Yes it's a EZRA ZION

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes it's a EZRA ZION
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it's dang good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes it's a EZRA ZION
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet it's not as good as all the Gurkhas I'm sending you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I bet it's not as good as all the Gurkhas I'm sending you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> And it's dang good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I bet it's not as good as all the Gurkhas I'm sending you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, Those Gurkhas keep increasing in value though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> LOL, Those Gurkhas keep increasing in value though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll throw some mango swishers in there too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow! What a bomb! Think HG just cleaned out his humi's again. Must be making room for all those White Owls, Swishers, and Gurks he's got coming. Lol


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Having one of my all-time favorites while going over plans and doing estimates with Starbucks #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't know why every time I trade with Bobby, I feel like Paul Newman trying to box George Kennedy in Cool Hand Luke. To quote Bogart, He beat my teeth in and kicked me in the stomach for mumbling. All I have to say about that 2001 CoLa is, Get in my belly!
Thanks Brother, once again, you've blown me away. :vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't know why every time I trade with Bobby, I feel like Paul Newman trying to box George Kennedy in Cool Hand Luke. To quote Bogart, He beat my teeth in and kicked me in the stomach for mumbling. All I have to say about that 2001 CoLa is, Get in my belly!
> 
> Thanks Brother, once again, you've blown me away. :vs_cool:


Glad they made it safe and sound I hope you enjoy them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't know why every time I trade with Bobby, I feel like Paul Newman trying to box George Kennedy in Cool Hand Luke. To quote Bogart, He beat my teeth in and kicked me in the stomach for mumbling. All I have to say about that 2001 CoLa is, Get in my belly!
> Thanks Brother, once again, you've blown me away. :vs_cool:


Woooooooooooooooooow


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MidwestToker said:


> Woooooooooooooooooow


Xs 10

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Holy mother of Christmas past and present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Have I ever told you how much our friendship means to me?

Sorry @Ranger0282 .. It deserved to be dusted off and pulled outta retirement for this one..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Have I ever told you how much our friendship means to me?
> 
> Sorry @Ranger0282 .. It deserved to be dusted off and pulled outta retirement for this one..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol. You guys are crazy. He did start this whole mess though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Holy mother of Christmas past and present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, because he just blew up the Future!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yep, because he just blew up the Future!


 destroyed it!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't know why every time I trade with Bobby, I feel like Paul Newman trying to box George Kennedy in Cool Hand Luke. To quote Bogart, He beat my teeth in and kicked me in the stomach for mumbling. All I have to say about that 2001 CoLa is, Get in my belly!
> Thanks Brother, once again, you've blown me away. :vs_cool:


That looks like the mother load. Not sure even Vader hits that hard.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dammit man!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Speechless....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> That looks like the mother load. Not sure even Vader hits that hard.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


There is always two Sith the master and the apprentice....well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> There is always two Sith the master and the apprentice....well done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yunz guys are gonna make me watch star wars to find out what you're talkin about..aren't ya

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Yunz guys are gonna make me watch star wars to find out what you're talkin about..aren't ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Just do it!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> Just do it!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I've made it 44+ years without seeing it.. I think I'll keep the streak alive..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Yunz guys are gonna make me watch star wars to find out what you're talkin about..aren't ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You're like a unicorn bro. I didn't think they're was anyone that hasn't seen it.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Yunz guys are gonna make me watch star wars to find out what you're talkin about..aren't ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Is that from Star Wars, I thought that was Star Track?


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

WOW!

Talk about Love Being in the Air!


----------

